# Sig P238- Broken Ejector



## wdthomas1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, I bought a new P238 and disassembled , cleaned, lubed, then began to reassemble. The ejector is on a pivot and if you push it down too far it will be stuck there. I tried to pull the ejector back out and broke it. Talked to Sig and they picked up the gun on there dime. About 2 weeks later it came back via FedEx on their dime again. They fixed it no charge and included an extra magazine for the trouble even though it was my fault the ejector was broken. I can't say enough good things about Sig's customer service. They did an awesome job. I will definitey be a future Sig customer. Other companies could learn from their example. Thanks SIG!!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So apparently the ejector can still get stuck eh. I thought they had improved that from the Mustang design...sucks that you broke it but thanks for validating *what I thought would still be an issue.*


----------



## tripsaw9 (Jun 19, 2010)

*sig p238 broken ejector*

well isnt this just fu&*(ng lovely, today is june 19th 2010 saturday and i just picked up a new sig 238 from the gun store and just like you i took it home disassembled it clean and lubed it went to reassemble it and wouldent you know i pushed the ejector down like your supposed to, put the slide back on went to put a magazine in and it wouldent go all the way in because the elector was still down and stuck in that position!!! i tried everything to get it back up but nothing has worked i took it back to the gun shop and they said there gun smith is out until wensday. im confident he can fix it and if all else fails il just send it back to sig like you but my question to you is...every time you push the elector down to reassemble the weapon is the damn thing gonna get stuck again? did i just push it down to far? i dont think i did..this is my first ever sig im not to thrilled with sig right now. i was looking for something small for my ccw and i thought the sig238 fit the bill to a T maybe i should have gotten that diamondback 380 "baby glock" DAMN THIS SUCKS


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

tripsaw9 said:


> well isnt this just fu&*(ng lovely, today is june 19th 2010 saturday and i just picked up a new sig 238 from the gun store and just like you i took it home disassembled it clean and lubed it went to reassemble it and wouldent you know i pushed the ejector down like your supposed to, put the slide back on went to put a magazine in and it wouldent go all the way in because the elector was still down and stuck in that position!!! i tried everything to get it back up but nothing has worked i took it back to the gun shop and they said there gun smith is out until wensday. im confident he can fix it and if all else fails il just send it back to sig like you but my question to you is...every time you push the elector down to reassemble the weapon is the damn thing gonna get stuck again? did i just push it down to far? i dont think i did..this is my first ever sig im not to thrilled with sig right now. i was looking for something small for my ccw and i thought the sig238 fit the bill to a T maybe i should have gotten that diamondback 380 "baby glock" DAMN THIS SUCKS


You pushed it down too far, it only needs to go just below the rails enough to let the slide travel.

Looks like Sig needs to update their manual...


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a good DIY troubleshooting "fix" for this problem. The ejector isn' broken and can readily be placed back into its proper position:

Colt Mustang Plus II Troubleshooting


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bald1 said:


> Here's a good DIY troubleshooting "fix" for this problem. The ejector isn' broken and can readily be placed back into its proper position:
> 
> Colt Mustang Plus II Troubleshooting


Yep, it's not that hard, in the post of mine above, I reference another thread here with that link plus the video that she did of the same procedure.

The Mustang and the 238 appear to have the same sear spring so the procedure shouldn't be that different.


----------



## tripsaw9 (Jun 19, 2010)

well after researching the net i figured out how to fix the problem and your right its not that hard to fix after i fixed it i took it to the range i shoot 200 rounds of pmc ammo and it shoot like a champ! only had 2 ftf's in the first 12 rounds fired after that it ran like a cadillac cts


----------



## The Gipper (Jan 4, 2011)

*The Gipper*

Thanks for the tip! Thought I'd have to send my brand new P238 to SIG but this procedure worked perfectly!



Bald1 said:


> Here's a good DIY troubleshooting "fix" for this problem. The ejector isn' broken and can readily be placed back into its proper position:
> 
> Colt Mustang Plus II Troubleshooting


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

The Gipper said:


> Thanks for the tip! Thought I'd have to send my brand new P238 to SIG but this procedure worked perfectly!


I continue to be impressed by the depth of knowledge available on this site. Straight shooters indeed!
Eli


----------



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

*me too, what a dummy*

Yes, I broke mine too. I'd only had it home ten minutes. Afterwords I noticed the big orange piece of paper that said don't do what you just did.
Sig fixed within a week and shipped it back.
You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Sig123 (Jul 14, 2012)

If you made it this far your ejector is stuck. Watch this video ( colt mustang II trouble shooting via YouTube )and instead of taking the grip off use a tool (i use a butter knife when this happens to me) to depress the shear while gun is turned over (depress the same side of the shear as the ejector) gaining access through where the clip goes. The first time took me a couple minutes, now it only takes me seconds. Hope this helps.


----------



## chazzman (Oct 30, 2006)

I read the owners manual before I took mine down for cleaning, it is written in big red letters to be very careful to only push the spring enough for the slide to come back. I have a couple hundred rounds and so far so good. I do have a problem with two Sig magazines not feeding properly.


----------

